# Not Eating



## YorkshireDeano (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi all,

We've had our Viszla, Norman, for a week now and he's 9 weeks old. 

Initially he was eating like a horse and all was well. We have bought a different complete dry food from the pet shop than what the breeder had brought htem up on and he's slowly slowed down his intake. 

We have changed back to his original food but his appetite hasn't entirely returned. 

I wouldn't say he's going hungry however I'm, at times, having to sit with him to encourage him to eat. 

Any thoughts please?

Thanks
Dean


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard the forums and Darcy sends all her ginger wishes, have you tried soaking Normans food in a bit of warm water,I often do this with Darcy,she never had any issues with eating ,the breeder had her on fish for dogs and I changed her to Burns dry foods she gets 200 grammes split into 3 or 4 meals per day sometimes a bit more if she has exercised to excess which is pretty often.
she has a raw chicken wing for supper and a couple those milk lowfat gravy bones as a treat..Darcy is very small and lean weighing in at about 17 kilos. she is my pocket rocket. ;D ;D


----------



## YorkshireDeano (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome and advise.

Tried water and even making a bit of gravy. At this stage he tends to lick the juice up rather than the food. I'm too concerned as he's also having porridge with goats milk and scrambled eggs but don't want to create a food monster with having to cook all the time. He's happy to eat dry food if I keep putting my hand in the bowl or holding it for him!

Spooky name thing going on with you! Our daughter is called Darcey and Norman's middle name is Cimbora!!!! I wonder if they're from the same blood line???


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi YorkshireDeano and welcome! 

Did you do a slow transition to the new food? I think the average recommendation is 7-10 days if I remember correctly so as not to cause digestive upset.

We struggled with Nelly's eating for a long time until we switched to raw food which sees a clean bowl everyday, but all dogs are individuals, Nelly is particularly pernickety! 

We also soaked her kibble in warm water, but you are right about creating odd eating habits, it is easy done. Feeding by hand is a great way however to lessen the likelihood of any food guarding in the future. 

We tried to spruce her kibble up a bit with some plain yoghurt, carrots, fish etc so you could possibly try that. We only gave scrambled egg if she had an upset stomach as she was often 'empty tummy sick' with this and I felt it wasn't enough for a routine meal.

It may also just be a transition to new home thing, quite likely as he is only 9 weeks (photos of Norman please :!)


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

It took me a long time to get Dharma's food intake and digestive upset better. I could not give her anything human or too much of her own food. We gradually switched from what the breeder was feeding. We then switched from an all breed puppy kibble to a large breed puppy kibble that was the same brand but with a few different ingredients. We also tried giving her Fortiflora powder on top of her food once a day. Seemed to work for a bit. Now we just give her only the kibble in 2 feedings a day. I think it's just a matter of the puppy settling in to a routine and comfort level and finding a brand that works effectively for you and the puppy.


----------



## YorkshireDeano (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks all.

Very reassuring that we're doing the right kind of things. 

I guess perseverance is the key! 

I'll upload photo's when I've figured out how and after prepping for another job interview.


----------



## Jarpee (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey all, first post. We got our pup, Ema, on Saturday, she is 2 months and a few days old. We too are having eating problems. The breeder told us she needs 2 cups of food a day. I'm not sure if she has had 2 cups since we got her on Saturday. We are using the same food as the breeder and have even tried mixing in tuna juice from canned tuna and cottage cheese (separately) in addition to trying warm water. All to no avail. Should we try anything else or mix in some canned pup food too? We have been giving her treats for sitting and fetching and what not. Could that have something to do with her appetite? Thanks!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

How many days have you had her? She may just be nervous. Chase didn't eat much the first few days we had him. 

We use organic chicken, red meat, sweet potatoes, eggs, and cooked veggies to help stimulate our dogs' appetites. We also top their food with raw food, or our butcher makes fresh wet food daily and we will buy them a little bit of that.


----------



## Jarpee (Nov 5, 2013)

This is our third full day. Is it recommended to add the food you mentioned? We have a book and breeder who just said dry purina sport 30/20. And I assume the chicken is cooked right? When you do add meat is it for every meal? Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Jarpee (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry to double post but does wet dog food just mean canned?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our wet food is fresh made from butcher. Not canned, no preservatives. 

I am fine giving them people food if it's clean (no preservatives or marinades). 

We free feed but add a little extra morning and evening to help them eat more since they have a high activity level.


----------



## Jarpee (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok. Do you do raw steak or beef?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I would stay in with some high grade kibble as the Soaker 

We want to support the gut not change all of it

Get some free grazer chickens and turkey cut it way down

add some real wild salmon cut well then add Elk, Moose, and Buffalo as well over any beef this is a Satan ball ;D and the listed no fats next to them.


If you go beef free grazers only , no roids, no dyes and real lean 

Never cook anything if you choose to cook and not go 100 percent raw as well with on or in Vegtable oils : 

They cause Core body inflammation and plug arteries in all of us 

"Green Dog Natural"

"Whole Dog Daily"

with greens, pro and pre biotics and Digestive Enzymes and Omegas 

mix it all together He or she will eat and she will have a protected core and be a real red

all fats, sugars, proteins and tons more are supported and stay very stable as well as blood sugars throughout the day and night "

This matters more


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We do but I buy it at the pet store. We use raw Stella and chewy and Primal. I am not sure how old pup has to be to eat raw I would ask.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

They can eat raw from the day they're weaned off their mother's milk.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/7GBb1W1TPQ4


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Not that I mean to steal this thread, but I have a question for Rudy.

Rudy, do you stream, or freeze your salmon before feeding it to your dogs? I was under the impression that salmon was potentially deadly to dogs if ingested raw, due to worms/ bacteria they may carry? One of the reasons I am so vigilant when we are along the banks of the rivers here in the NW.

Thanks!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Laika, your info is spot on. I believe Rudy says he slow cooks all the meat he adds. If I could afford salmon, I'd probably cook it or freeze for a month before feeding.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I stack the Meat stacker ;D I freeze nothing For me and I wood cook every thing slow and low heats with real woods cooked Tribal Ways 

Freezing even with freezer bags and high priced units cannot match fresh Fish in taste and rich omega 3 

I do freeze some fish for the church, kids with less and the homeless never more then 300lbs at a time and date each bag and make sure there moving in the correct dates and places 


On a good run I can land 20 King and Coho days with the correct tides 

To ensure My Fish is great and it last I make salmon Jerky which the reds love  and slow smoke masses of it as well 

there is next to few that can flex with the giving gifts of Rich omega 3'

Please risk some

make less more

some days a big Giving Heart helps the dents

it sure does me

the reds love me


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Poor Dead beached rotting salmon can Kill a Mate and fast 

1,000 percent facts 

If your mates near a river and the salmon have spawned and died 

leave the area there are great risks injested or pawed


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

YorkshireDeano said:


> Thanks for the welcome and advise.
> 
> Tried water and even making a bit of gravy. At this stage he tends to lick the juice up rather than the food. I'm too concerned as he's also having porridge with goats milk and scrambled eggs but don't want to create a food monster with having to cook all the time. He's happy to eat dry food if I keep putting my hand in the bowl or holding it for him!
> 
> _*Spooky name thing going on with you! Our daughter is called Darcey and Norman's middle name is Cimbora!!!! I wonder if they're from the same blood line???*_


I know that Darcy is from the white rose county, so a very strong possibility. Welcome to the forum btw ;D


----------

